# Can I buy this equipment?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its your money I'm sure you're a big boy and can buy what you want.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

mznqLT said:


> Hi there, I want you to ask guys, is it worth it to buy Flow "merc" FLOW Snowboarding 2010/11 board and "the arns lace" boots FLOW Snowboarding 2010/11, I have Flow flite1 bindings, I have no idea what kind a equipment to buy, becouse I'm new in buying, I was snowboard 2 times, In France and Austria, and I decided to buy my own board, I think I ride quite good, and I want all-mountain board, to ride in POW, on tracks or kicker, so It is good decision to buy this equipmemt? I'm from Lithuania, so sorry for my poor english.
> 
> Thank You


Dear LT,

Please excuse BA, he was only joking and not familiar with european culture. However, it is suggested you read the forums and use search before posting questions to the forum.

Regarding your questions,

1) Boots - Do not buy boots from the internet. You must visit several stores and try the boots on to find a proper fitting boot.

2) Snowboard - The Flow Merc is an entry level snowboard. Most of the members on this forum are advanced riders interested in advanced snowboards. But I remember reading somewhere that the snowboard designer at Flow was well regarded.

In addition, post you weight, shoe size, stance and riding style to get responses from members of the forum.

Finally, below are some links to discussions to better help you understand.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/6672-burtonavenger-throwawayjibboard.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/889-faq-s-equipment-guides-please-read.html

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wasn't joking he asked if he could buy it I don't see why he can't unless he lives in some country that isn't free and doesn't value the free market.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

mznqLT said:


> Hi there, I want you to ask guys, is it worth it to buy Flow "merc" FLOW Snowboarding 2010/11 board and "the arns lace" boots FLOW Snowboarding 2010/11, I have Flow flite1 bindings, I have no idea what kind a equipment to buy, becouse I'm new in buying, I was snowboard 2 times, In France and Austria, and I decided to buy my own board, I think I ride quite good, and I want all-mountain board, to ride in POW, on tracks or kicker, so It is good decision to buy this equipmemt? I'm from Lithuania, so sorry for my poor english.
> 
> Thank You


Nito pretty much summed it up, don't buy boots online. Try all and buy the one that fits your foot best. Make sure your heel is not lifting up when you stand on your toes, and there shouldn't be any pain/pressure points. You should also feel your toe touching the boot a little when standing up, but not so much when you crouch or do a hockey stance.
I'm sure this board is a good starter board for your use, allthough I haven't tried it. Just get a board that suits your size. 

Don't mind BurtonAvenger. To me it seems like he's just plain rude to you because you not from the USA :laugh:


----------



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

The problem is in my country snowboarding equipment price's are very high, and what I can buy in local I can order from US 2x cheaper :/ But thank you, Ill try to read more, 9 months till winter


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

mznqLT said:


> The problem is in my country snowboarding equipment price's are very high, and what I can buy in local I can order from US 2x cheaper :/ But thank you, Ill try to read more, 9 months till winter


You can always go try boots in the store, find one that fits you really nice, then go home and order it online you know


----------



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

init said:


> You can always go try boots in the store, find one that fits you really nice, then go home and order it online you know


Oh, thank's! I did'nt thought about it.. So how I get, FLOW merc is quite good board?


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

mznqLT said:


> Hi there, I want you to ask guys, is it worth it to buy Flow "merc" FLOW Snowboarding 2010/11 board and "the arns lace" boots FLOW Snowboarding 2010/11, I have Flow flite1 bindings, I have no idea what kind a equipment to buy, becouse I'm new in buying, I was snowboard 2 times, In France and Austria, and I decided to buy my own board, I think I ride quite good, and I want all-mountain board, to ride in POW, on tracks or kicker, so It is good decision to buy this equipmemt? I'm from Lithuania, so sorry for my poor english.
> 
> Thank You


First off I agree with the 2nd poster, you don't want to buy shoes/boots on the internet without going to a store and trying on that exact model. I was going to buy some DC Judge boots online and I was going to buy a 10.5 or 11, but I went to a store and a 10.5 was huge, I would have to go down to a 10. 

But back on track... I had the Flow Merc from 2008/09 season (the black w/ blue base), I bought it in the beginning of the 2009/10 season on sale at my local mountain. This was basically my first full season riding, so I needed a decent board for a beginner, this board was great in that aspect. It held an edge nicely, flexed pretty decent, rode jumps really good, and did rails decently good (I suck at rails). It was overall an awesome board for a beginner. The only reason I wanted to get rid of the board was it was more all-mountain oriented, I wanted a board that was almost completely park oriented, which I did... I traded that board for a NeverSummer SLr... the kid was a skier who wanted to get into snowboarding also...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome go to a shop and not buy something tying up their time and taking away from their sales staff then buy online. I hope you get testicular cancer and die.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

My first board was the Flow Merc. For the price, it was a great first board (I only paid about $200 CAD). It has a good edge hold, and is very forgiving. It does not handle high speed very well, but that isn't surprising as it is quite soft. The other downside is the sidewalls suck. Between park, trees, and people on the lift the sidewalls are a disaster.

If you plan on boarding only a few days out of each season, it is probably fine. But if you end up really enjoying boarding, you will want to replace the Merc pretty early on.


----------



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> My first board was the Flow Merc. For the price, it was a great first board (I only paid about $200 CAD). It has a good edge hold, and is very forgiving. It does not handle high speed very well, but that isn't surprising as it is quite soft. The other downside is the sidewalls suck. Between park, trees, and people on the lift the sidewalls are a disaster.
> 
> If you plan on boarding only a few days out of each season, it is probably fine. But if you end up really enjoying boarding, you will want to replace the Merc pretty early on.


Finaly, a man who know about that board something, thank you, I already bought it, but if I won't like her not a problem to sell it


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

mznqLT said:


> Finaly, a man who know about that board something, thank you, I already bought it, but if I won't like her not a problem to sell it


I think you will be happy with it as your first board. Personally buying an intro board first isn't a bad idea. You could spend all your money on a park board and hate park ...this way, after boarding for a bit you will know what you want in a board.


----------



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> I think you will be happy with it as your first board. Personally buying an intro board first isn't a bad idea. You could spend all your money on a park board and hate park ...this way, after boarding for a bit you will know what you want in a board.


Haha, I snowboarded with such old board, that I think, that this board will be perfect for me :laugh:


----------

